# Use Apache with only net.lo?

## pizzach

For some reason, apache insists that I have to have a real network connection before running it locally.  I am pretty sure I don't have that specified anywhere in httpd.conf or the vhosts.

```
zachary@cubber ~ $ sudo apache2

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs
```

Is there any way around this?

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf

```
Listen *:8080
```

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you tried 

```
Listen 127.0.0.1:8080
```

?

- John

----------

## pizzach

I can try.  Though people from the outside world won't be able to see apache.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ant P.

Try it without the "*:" part, just the port number. I don't think * even works there.

----------

## pizzach

That was how it was originally when I was trying to figure out what to do.  I then changed it to *:8080

----------

## jordanwb

 *pizzach wrote:*   

> I can try.  Though people from the outside world won't be able to see apache. 

 

How would they see it without a network connection anyways?

----------

## pizzach

When I don't have a network connection, I want to be able to see it locally.  When I do have an internet connection I want outsiders to also be able to see it.

----------

